# Wi-Fi de l'iPhone désactivé



## TonyT (9 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis hier soir un problème, il m'est impossible d'activer ou de désactiver le Wi-Fi de mon iPhone 4S. En effet, le bouton est grisé.

J'ai fait un tour sur plusieurs forums, pas mal de gens ont eu un problème similaire en Décembre, qui aurait été résolu avec une mise à jour mineure d'iOS 6. Jusqu'à il y a 3 heures, j'étais en iOS 6.1.2. Je n'ai rien fait de spécial sur mon téléphone depuis 1 semaine, rien installé, rien supprimé, je m'en suis juste servi pour téléphonner, prendre des notes, et pour mon agenda. C'est en voulant utiliser Remote hier que je me suis aperçu de la bonne blague.

J'ai mis à jour iOS 6.1.3, idem.

J'ai suivi cette méthode : http://support.apple.com/kb/ts1559?viewlocale=fr_FR

Cela n'a rien donné. J'ai appellé Apple qui m'a dit qu'il fallait que je dépose la bête dans un Apple Store. Honnêtement, j'ai un doute sur le matériel. J'ai déjà vu un iPhone dont la carte Wi-Fi était morte, cela ne nous empêchait pas de l'activer ou de la désactiver..

Avez-vous une idée ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse !


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Mai 2013)

pas de restriction activée ?


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Mai 2013)

J'y crois pas trop, mais tu as essayé de réinitialiser les réglages réseaux ?
(Réglages -> Général -> Réinitialiser (tout en bas) -> Réinitialiser les réglages réseau)


----------



## TonyT (9 Mai 2013)

Merci de votre aide 

Pas de restrictions, non, et oui j'ai oublié de précisé, mais j'ai réinitialisé les réglages réseau effectivement, sans succès...


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Mai 2013)

Alors, j'ai bien peur que tu sois bon pour une restauration : http://support.apple.com/kb/ts1559?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## TonyT (9 Mai 2013)

Oui je suis en cours là, je vous tiens au courant. Je tente d'abord une restauration d'usine, sans remettre ma sauvegarde.

Edit : Pareil en restaurant d'usine sans remettre ma sauvegarde.. Au redémarrage, il me demande de le connecter à iTunes directement, je ne peux me connecter à aucun réseau Wi-Fi.


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Mai 2013)

Ok je pense que la restauration va résoudre ton soucis.

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## TonyT (9 Mai 2013)

Hélas non, ça ne l'a pas résolu.. Moi qui n'ai pas pris de garantie parce que j'estimais que payer un prix aussi "cher" pour un supplément de juste 1 an était de l'arnaque.. Un téléphone à presque 800 euros. Ils garantissent leurs mac minis qui coutent 500 euros 3 ans si on ajoute 149 euros, c'est abusé. Enfin bref !

Merci pour votre aide quand même et désolé pour le petit coup de gueule


----------



## JaiLaTine (10 Mai 2013)

Tu as aussi la solution d'aller directement dans un apple store en expliquant ton problème


----------



## TonyT (10 Mai 2013)

Oui j'y ai pensé, mais je suis sur le Mans, et question Apple Store...


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Mai 2013)

Alors appelle quand même le support d'Apple.
C'est un truc très fréquent, ce qui t'arrive. Il suffit de taper sur Google "wifi iPhone grise" : c'est hallucinant...
Du coup, Apple te proposera peut-être quelque chose...


----------



## TonyT (10 Mai 2013)

J'ai oublié de le préciser, après toutes ces manips, j'ai appellé Apple, qui m'a dit d'apporter mon iPhone dans un Apple Store, car la mise à jour a "abimé la carte Wi-Fi". Mouais !

Je vais être sur Paris la semaine prochaine, mais le temps va me manquer. Vous savez si je peux me pointer dans un apple store sans rendez-vous ?


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Mai 2013)

Je n'ai jamais pu...


----------



## richads (11 Mai 2013)

J'ai malheureusement le même problème : wifi et bluetooth grisé depuis mise à jour ios6 ... 

Je suis passé par la case Apple Store (le dernier jour de garantie !!!) cependant ils m'ont recalé en me disant que mon écran était un écran de contrefaçon et qu'il avait été changé (ce qui est vrai mais d'une part : un écran de contrefaçon ???? le but étant de me faire flipper voir de me faire "culpabiliser" mais manque de pot ça n'a pas marché ! Et d'autre part, ce changement a été opéré il y a très longtemps et pour moi les deux problèmes ne sont ABSOLUMENT pas liés puisqu'il y a une foulée de gens dans notre cas et je ne pense pas qu'ils aient tous changé leur écran ...). 

Bref, après quelques échanges stériles je suis parti car quoiqu'il arrive le genius ne voulait rien savoir et la seule chose qu'il l'intéressait c'était de me refourguer un nouvel iphone ...

Pour info, mon iphone est un 4S 16 GB blanc (des fois que ca soit une série identique qui soit touchée ...).

Bon courage l'ami !


----------



## Jeje680 (11 Mai 2013)

A tu essayer home + verrouillage ? Réinstalle iOS dessus . Sans rien mettre dedans

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h16 ----------

J'avais eut le cas d'un iPhone avec l'impossibilité de téléphoner car plus de réseaux de wifi de Bluetooth . Le problème venais d'un écran made in low cost . Qui bloquait littéralement toutes les ondes , essaie de l'ouvrir si tu dispose du matériel adéquat & essaie pour voir . Sinon si tu as une vieille sauvegarde qui date de plusieurs mois ou Année restaure le il va installer un vieux iOS . Sinon tourne toi vers le jb pour mettre un vieux iOS 5 par exemple pour tester !


----------



## Phoenixxu (11 Mai 2013)

TonyT a dit:


> J'ai oublié de le préciser, après toutes ces manips, j'ai appellé Apple, qui m'a dit d'apporter mon iPhone dans un Apple Store, car la mise à jour a "abimé la carte Wi-Fi". Mouais !
> 
> Je vais être sur Paris la semaine prochaine, mais le temps va me manquer. Vous savez si je peux me pointer dans un apple store sans rendez-vous ?



Sur Paris je ne sais pas exactement... Mais en région Parisienne c'est possible. Tu attends un peu mais ils trouvent un petit moment.. Dans le pire des cas essaie d'y aller tôt le matin?


----------



## TonyT (12 Mai 2013)

Richads : Il s'agit d'un iPhone 4S 32 Go. Alors je ne peux pas toucher au bouton d'activation du Wi-Fi, mais pour le Bluetooth, pas de problèmes. Problème différent donc à mon avis...

jeje680 : Oui j'ai essayé celà, iTunes a bien détecté mon iPhone en mode restauration, j'ai réinstallé iOS, sans restaurer de sauvegarde, et en le configurant donc comme nouvel iPhone. Suite à celà, direct dans les paramètres, bouton Wi-Fi désactivé..

Phoenixxu : Je ne pourrai y aller qu'à partir de 18:30, je suis en formation le reste de la journée, du mardi au jeudi (pour une formation Apple justement ! (je leur demanderai si ils ont des tuyaux  )


----------



## TonyT (15 Mai 2013)

Des nouvelles ! (mais pas des bonnes..)

Je suis allé à l'Apple Store du Louvre hier soir. J'ai dû me battre pour avoir un rendez-vous, j'ai expliqué que je n'étais pas de la région, et que dans mon département ainsi que ceux limitrophes au mien n'ont pas d'Apple Store, et ça a fini par passer.

Bref. J'explique la chose, je leur dit "je pense que vous devez être au courant de ce problème, il y a plusieurs topics ouverts sur les forums Apple, ainsi que sur d'autres sites.

Le genius m'a dit qu'effectivement oui, c'est un problème connu, mais que hélas, dans mon cas il ne pourra me proposer qu'un échange contre un téléphone identique pour la modique somme de... 199 euros. Téléphone qui ne sera en plus garanti que 3 mois. (mon iPhone a 1 an et 4 mois). Il m'a dit que j'aurais du prendre l'Apple Care, je me suis défendu en disant que 70 euros pour prolonger une garantie de juste 1 an sur du matériel à plus de 700 euros était abusé. Il m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait rien faire d'autre et qu'il était désolé, blabla.

J'ai parlé du fait qu'il devait y avoir un défaut de fabrication puisque plein de personnes ont ce problème, rien à faire.

Je lui ai dit qu'un de mes collègues qui a eu son iPhone 4S le même jour que moi a aussi ce problème, rien à faire..

Etant actuellement en formation dans un centre agréé, j'en ai profité pour expliquer ça à mon formateur, au cas où il ait une information.

Ben.. Il a le même problème aussi, iPhone 4S, 18 mois d'utilisation.

C'est pire que de l'obsolescence programmée là...

Donc pas de solution... Je me deande si je peux pas faire une action auprès d'une association de consommateurs, mais il me faudrait plusieurs personnes pour appuyer mon cas en explosant le leur, sinon ça ne va aboutir à rien.

Merci pour votre aide en tous cas.

Je vais m'acheter un Galaxy S4


----------



## pulsar67 (24 Mai 2013)

je suis dans le même problème depuis 2 jours:hein:

Iphone 4S plus sous garantie, donc par rapport à ceux que tu as dis TonyT, l'apple store te léchange pour 199 ? des conditions particulières pour l'echange?

Pour ma part j'ai juste la case d'activation du wifi qui est désactivé.
J'ai effectivement lu que dans les informations de l'iphone, certain on vu leur adresse wifi plus affiché.

pour ma part rien n'a marché pour reparer le probleme.

Donc je vais attendre IOS 7 et apres on verra ...


----------



## winchester54 (24 Mai 2013)

c'est peut étre un probléme materiel, la carte wifi est grillé du coup l'iphone ne peut pas y accédé


----------



## TonyT (25 Mai 2013)

Pas de conditions particulières non, ils sont au courant de la panne, et d'après eux, c'est déjà pas mal de proposer un échange pour 200 euros. Pour une panne quelconque, ouais, pourquoi pas, mais pour un problème récurrent, c'est abusé.

Winchester54, oui j'opterais plutôt pour ça qu'un problème logiciel. Je me suis renseigné sur le site www.ifixit.com, qui propose une pièce de rechange pour l'antenne de la carte WiFi. Je leur ai demandé si ils connaissaient mon problème et si c'était dû à l'antenne ou bien carrément à la carte wifi, j'attends leur réponse.

Sachant qu'en le mettant au congélateur 15 minutes, le wifi refonctionne après pendant un certain temps, un de mes collègues m'a confirmé qu'il s'agirait d'une soudure qui doit être foireuse, mais pour trouver laquelle sur du matériel aussi miniaturisé, c'est limite pas possible à mon niveau.


----------



## pulsar67 (27 Mai 2013)

j'aimerais souligner 2 cas lorsqu'on à la cellule grisé pour le wifi :

CAS 1 : dans les informations systemes il n'y a plus d'adressage wifi
CAS 2 : L'adressage wifi est indiqué.

Quand je dis adressage il me semble parler du "numéro MAC" à confirmer 

Donc je suppose :
cas 1 : carte wifi grillée
cas 2 : problème d'IOS

Quand pensé vous ?


----------



## TonyT (27 Mai 2013)

Je suis assez d'accord avec ça oui. Le problème d'iOS se résoud, le problème de la carte Wi-Fi, c'est toute la carte mère qu'il faut changer, et dans ce cas, ben tant pis pour l'utilisateur..


----------



## pauline09 (2 Septembre 2013)

J'ai acheté moi aussi un iphone 4s 16g blanc au mois de décembre. Au début de l'été, j'ai eut le même problème : Wifi grisée ! Je décide au retour de mes vacances d'appeller l'assistance ! Un coursier est venu 48heures aprés chercher mon téléphone, et 48heures aprés un iphone neuf est arrivé! Quelle satisfaction et quelle rapidité ! 
Bref j'ai donc reçu mon nouvel iphone jeudi 22 aout 2013 . Nous sommes aujourd'hui le 2 septembre 2013 et le même problème est de nouveau présent. 
Je pence rappeller l'assistance et me faire rembourser le prix du téléphone et quitter apple !


----------



## Phoenixxu (2 Septembre 2013)

Tu as la possibilité de te faire remplacer ton téléphone par un neuf... Certes c'est chiant mais de là à changer de marque comme si c'était un problème reconnu de cette marque me semble un peu disproportionné. Enfin bon, après c'est ton choix hein.

Après vu leur fonctionnement, je doute qu'ils tapent du remboursement intégral. 
Après, dans ton dossier, si tu gueules un peu peut-être est-il possible qu'ils te fassent un "geste". Enfin je ne bosse pas là bas façon. 

En tout cas je comprends ta frustration. En fait à bien y réfléchir, je crois que je réagirais comme toi dans une telle situation. 

Courage. J'espère que tu trouveras une solution à ton problème. :-/


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Décembre 2013)

mric a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai exactement le même soucis que vous et j'ai rendez vous chez le réparateur d'iPhone sur Montpellier dans 30 minutes, il m'a dit qu'il avait à plusieurs reprises rencontré ce phénomène et qu'il n'avait pas réussil à réparer malgré une carte wifi changée et une antenne wifi changée ...
> Mise à jour non plus ne fait rien, mais qu'il avait peut être un truc à tester sur mon iPhone...
> J'espère que cette réparation démon iPhone va fonctionner, parce qu'Apple Sotre me demande 199 euros !!!!!



Heu, juste comme ça, il te l'a facturée combien la carte wifi qu'il a changée sur ton iPhone ? :mouais:


----------

